# TIEMP BELLE 'E 'NA VOTA ...



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

*NOI

* Noi che ci divertivamo anche facendo
'Strega comanda color'.  Noi 
che facevamo 'Palla Avvelenata'.

Noi che 
giocavamo regolare a 'Ruba 
Bandiera'.

Noi che i pattini avevano 4 
ruote e si allungavano 
quando il piede cresceva.

Noi che mettevamo le 
carte da gioco con le 
mollette sui raggi della bicicletta.

Noi che chi 
lasciava la scia più 
lunga nella frenata con la bici era il più figo.

Noi che 'se ti faccio 
fare un giro con la bici nuova non devi cambiare 
le marce'.

Noi che 
passavamo ore a cercare i buchi sulle camere d'aria 
mettendole in una 
bacinella.

Noi che il "Ciao" si accendeva pedalando.

Noi che suonavamo 
 al campanello per chiedere se c'era l'amico in casa.

Noi che facevamo 
a gara a chi masticava più big -babol 
contemporaneamente.

Noi che 
avevamo adottato gatti e cani randagi che 
non ci hanno mai attaccato 
nessuna malattia mortale anche se dopo 
averli accarezzati ci mettevamo 
le dita in bocca.

Noi che i termometri 
li rompevamo, e le palline di 
mercurio giravano per tutta casa.

Noi 
che dopo la prima partita c'era 
la rivincita, e poi la bella, e poi la 
bella della bella. 

Noi che se passavamo la palla al portiere 
coi piedi e lui la prendeva 
con le mani non era fallo.

Noi che 
giocavamo a 'Indovina Chi?' anche 
se conoscevi tutti i personaggi a 
memoria.

Noi che giocavamo a fiori 
frutta e città (e la città con la D 
era sempre Domodossola)..

Noi che 
con le 500 lire ci compravamo 
10 pacchetti di figurine.

Noi 
che ci mancavano sempre quattro figurine 
per finire l'album Panini.

Noi che avevamo il 'nascondiglio segreto' 
con il 'passaggio segreto'.

Noi che le cassette se le mangiava il 
mangianastri, e ci toccava 
riavvolgere il nastro con la penna.

Noi che 
in TV guardavamo solo i 
cartoni animati.

Noi che avevamo i cartoni 
animati belli!!!

Noi che 
litigavamo su chi fosse più forte tra 
Goldrake e Mazinga.

Noi che guardavamo 'La Casa 
nella Prateria' anche se metteva 
tristezza.

Noi che abbiamo raccontato
1.500 volte la barzelletta del 
fantasma formaggino.

Noi che ci 
emozionavamo per un bacio su una 
guancia.

Noi che non avevamo il 
cellulare per andare a parlare in 
privato sul terrazzo.

Noi che i 
messaggini li scrivevamo su dei 
pezzetti di carta da passare al  compagno.

Noi che si andava in cabina 
a telefonare.

Noi che c'era la 
Polaroid e aspettavi che si vedesse la 
foto.

Noi che non era Natale se 
alla tv non vedevamo la pubblicità 
della Coca Cola con l'albero.

Noi 
che le palline di natale erano di 
vetro e si rompevano.

Noi che al 
nostro compleanno invitavamo tutti, 
ma proprio tutti, i nostri compagni 
di classe.

Noi che facevamo il 
gioco della bottiglia tutti seduti per 
terra.

Noi che se guardavamo 
tutto il film delle 20:30 eravamo andati 
a dormire tardissimo.

Noi 
che guardavamo film dell'orrore anche se 
avevi paura.

Noi che 
giocavamo a calcio con le pigne.

Noi che le 
pigne ce le tiravamo pure.

Noi che suonavamo ai campanelli e poi 
scappavamo.

Noi che 
nelle foto delle gite facevamo le corna ed eravamo 
sempre sorridenti.

Noi che il bagno si poteva fare solo dopo le 4.

Noi che a scuola
 andavamo con cartelle da 2 quintali.
Noi che quando a 
scuola c'era 
l'ora di ginnastica partivamo da casa in tuta.

Noi che a 
scuola ci andavamo da soli e tornavamo da soli.

Noi che se a scuola la maestra 
ti dava un ceffone, la mamma a casa te ne dava due.

Noi che se 
a scuola la maestra ti metteva una nota sul diario, a casa era il 
terrore.

Noi che le ricerche le facevamo in biblioteca, mica su 
Google.

Noi che internet non esisteva.

Noi che però sappiamo a 
memoria 'Zoff Gentile Cabrini Oriali Collovati Scirea Conti Tardelli 
Rossi Antognoni Graziani (allenatore Bearzot)'.

Noi che 'Disastro di 
Cernobyl' vuol dire che non potevamo bere il latte alla mattina.

Noi 
che compravamo le uova sfuse, e la pizza alta un dito, con la carta 
del pane che si impregnava d'olio.

Noi che non sapevamo cos'era la morale, 
solo che era sempre quella.. fai merenda con Girella..

Noi 
che si poteva star fuori in bici il pomeriggio.

Noi che se andavi in 
strada non era così pericoloso.

Noi che però sapevamo che erano le 4 
perché stava per iniziare BIM BUM BAM.

Noi che sapevamo che ormai era 
pronta la cena perchè c'era Happy Days.

Noi che il primo novembre era 
'Tutti i santi', mica Halloween.

*Che fortuna esserci stati!*

(Michela)



Trovata in internet ... quanti ricordi


----------



## Iago (20 Aprile 2008)

ah, Michela....quella nostalgica...non la vedo più apposta...


P.s.: ma non è una canzone di Totò


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

*NOI*

Noi che ci divertivamo anche facendo
'Strega comanda color'. Noi 
che facevamo 'Palla Avvelenata'.

Noi che 
giocavamo regolare a 'Ruba 
Bandiera'.

Noi che i pattini avevano 4 
ruote e si allungavano 
quando il piede cresceva.

*Noi che le marce alla bicicletta *
*le aveva Gimondi.*

Noi che 
passavamo ore a cercare i buchi sulle camere d'aria 
mettendole in una 
bacinella.

Noi che il "Ciao" si accendeva pedalando.

Noi che suonavamo 
al campanello per chiedere se c'era l'amico in casa.

*Noi che che trovavamo*
*disgustose le big -babol *


Noi che 

avevamo adottato gatti e cani randagi che 
non ci hanno mai attaccato 
nessuna malattia mortale anche se dopo 
averli accarezzati ci mettevamo 
le dita in bocca.

Noi che i termometri 
li rompevamo, e le palline di 
mercurio giravano per tutta casa.

Noi 
che dopo la prima partita c'era 
la rivincita, e poi la bella, e poi la 
bella della bella. 

Noi che se passavamo la palla al portiere 
coi piedi e lui la prendeva 
con le mani non era fallo.

*Noi che *
*a 'Indovina Chi?' *
*abbiamo giocato con i figli*

Noi che giocavamo a fiori 
frutta e città (e la città con la D 
era sempre Domodossola)..

*Noi che *
*con le 20 lire ci compravamo *
*il pacchetto della sorpresa *
*(e non eravamo costretti a mangiare qualcosa)*

Noi 
che ci mancavano sempre quattro figurine 
per finire l'album Panini.

Noi che avevamo il 'nascondiglio segreto' 
con il 'passaggio segreto'.

Noi che le cassette se le mangiava il 
mangianastri, e ci toccava 
riavvolgere il nastro con la penna.

*Noi che *
*in TV guardavamo la tv dei ragazzi*
*La nonna del Corsaro Nero*
*e*
*Chissà chi lo sa?*


*Noi che *
*vedevamo Tom e Jerry *
*al cinema prima del film*


Noi che ci 
emozionavamo per un bacio su una 
guancia.

Noi che non avevamo il 
cellulare per andare a parlare in 
privato sul terrazzo 

*Noi che*
*i genitori volevano sapere *
*dove andavamo e con chi *
*e dovevamo tornare per cena*

Noi che i 
messaggini li scrivevamo su dei 
pezzetti di carta da passare al compagno.

*Noi che si andava in cabina o al bar*
*a telefonare.*

Noi che c'era la 
Polaroid e aspettavi che si vedesse la 
foto.

Noi che non era Natale se 
alla tv non vedevamo la pubblicità 
della Coca Cola con l'albero.

Noi 
che le palline di natale erano di 
vetro e si rompevano.

*Noi che al *
*nostro compleanno *
*facevamo festa con la famiglia*
*e già era un lusso*

*Noi chel *
*il gioco della bottiglia *
*era trasgressivo*

Noi che se guardavamo 
tutto il film delle 20:30 eravamo andati 
a dormire tardissimo.

Noi 
che guardavamo film dell'orrore anche se 
avevi paura.

Noi che 
giocavamo a calcio con le pigne.

Noi che le 
pigne ce le tiravamo pure.

Noi che suonavamo ai campanelli e poi 
scappavamo.

Noi che 
nelle foto delle gite facevamo le corna ed eravamo 
sempre sorridenti.

Noi che il bagno si poteva fare solo dopo le 4.

*Noi che a scuola*
*andavamo con i libri legati con la cinghia*
*e aspettavamo di essere grandi**,*
*alle medie, per farlo.*

*Noi che quando a *
*scuola c'era *
*l'ora di ginnastica avevamo la tuta*
*tutti uguali.*

Noi che a 
scuola ci andavamo da soli e tornavamo da soli.

Noi che se a scuola la maestra 
ti dava un ceffone, la mamma a casa te ne dava due.

Noi che se 
a scuola la maestra ti metteva una nota sul diario, a casa era il 
terrore.

Noi che le ricerche le facevamo in biblioteca, mica su 
Google.

Noi che internet non esisteva.

*Noi che però sappiamo a *
*memoria Sarti, Burnich, Facchetti, Bedin, Guarneri, Picchi...*
*anche se eravamo milanisti...*

*Noi che 'Disastro di *
*Cernobyl' vuol dire che *
*non potevamo dare il latte alla mattina*
*ai figli.*

Noi 
che compravamo le uova sfuse, e la pizza alta un dito, con la carta 
del pane che si impregnava d'olio.

*Noi *
*che abbiamo comprato la pasta e lo zucchero sfuso*

Noi 
che si poteva star fuori in bici il pomeriggio.

Noi che se andavi in 
strada non era così pericoloso.

*Noi che però sapevamo che erano le 5*
*perché stava per iniziare la tv dei ragazzi*
*e dopo ...le trasmissioni riprendevano a sera.*

Noi che il primo novembre era 
'Tutti i santi', mica Halloween.

*Noi*
*che gli immigrati*
*venivano da Cerignola e Caserta*

*Noi che il '68 c'eravamo*
*e l'abbiamo "fatto"*


*Che fortuna esserci stati!*




Qualche variante personale


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

La lista con gli anni in piu' di ognuno di noi potrebbe allungarsi sempre di piu


Intanto mette una malinconia


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ah, Michela....quella nostalgica...non la vedo più apposta...
> 
> 
> P.s.: ma non è una canzone di Totò


Le passero' il n. del tuo cellulare ... tie'


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Credo che quella Michela abbia piu' o meno la mia eta'... pero' i bimbi si divertono anche ora...


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che quella Michela abbia piu' o meno la mia eta'... pero' i bimbi si divertono anche ora...


Credo che Michela sia sotto i 40 ... tu non arrivi ai 30, sbaglio?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credo che Michela sia sotto i 40 ... tu non arrivi ai 30, sbaglio?



Grazie pero' ci arrivo ai 30... e tra un po' li passo pure... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Credo che piu' o meno siamo li.. mi ricordo tutte le cose scritte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La lista con gli anni in piu' di ognuno di noi potrebbe allungarsi sempre di piu
> 
> 
> Intanto mette una malinconia


A me mette malinconia che i giovani stiano vivendo un'epoca senza senso della misura nella quotidianeità e senza passioni e senza speranze per la società...rassegnati a non poter cambiare nulla del mondo e incattiviti verso ogni diversità.


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me mette malinconia che i giovani stiano vivendo un'epoca senza senso della misura nella quotidianeità e senza passioni e *senza speranze per la società...rassegnati a non poter cambiare nulla del mondo e incattiviti verso ogni diversità*.


Si e' vero, lo noto anche io ... i giovani non sognano piu', sono delusi.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si e' vero, lo noto anche io ... i giovani non sognano piu', sono delusi.


I giovani sono fragili, Marì.... Non abbiamo mai provato le difficoltà che hanno affrontato i nostri genitori o i nostri nonni, abbiamo vita facile, e alla minima delusione stiamo male....


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I giovani sono fragili, Marì.... Non abbiamo mai provato le difficoltà che hanno affrontato i nostri genitori o i nostri nonni, abbiamo vita facile, e alla minima delusione stiamo male....


Concordo ... forse una piccola parte di colpe ce l'hanno anche i genitori, troppa bambagia.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo ... forse una piccola parte di colpe ce l'hanno anche i genitori, troppa bambagia.


Ma è la società Marì, i tempi sono cambiati, a meno che tu non nasca in una famiglia particolare non c'è la necessità di fare grossi sacrifici, almeno qui da noi...


----------



## Mari' (20 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma è la società Marì, i tempi sono cambiati, a meno che tu non nasca in una famiglia particolare non c'è la necessità di fare grossi sacrifici, almeno qui da noi...


Non parlavo di famiglie alle prese con sacrifici ... riflettevo come e' scontato per certi giovani avere/pretendere tutto dalla famiglia ... senza il minimo impegno, trascurando la soddisfazione che si prova attraverso la conquista fatta con le proprie capacita' ...


Vabbuo' lasciamo perdere, se no si diventa pesanti e si corre nel retorico.


Questo era un post dal tono melanconico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

io li vedo convinti di vivere in un mondo che andrà comunque in una direzione precisa senza che loro possano farci nulla e che il loro obiettivo è quello di trovarsi un angolino in cui rifugiarsi


----------



## Iago (20 Aprile 2008)

...tornando a Michela, o 30 o 40 anni...(se non è brutta!) le puoi dare tranquillamente il mio numero


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me mette malinconia che i giovani stiano vivendo un'epoca senza senso della misura nella quotidianeità e senza passioni e senza speranze per la società...rassegnati a non poter cambiare nulla del mondo e incattiviti verso ogni diversità.



Probabilmente la generazione precedente ha detto le stesse cose di voi... comunque Persa mi sembra parecchio riduttivo dire queste cose... in fondo si vive l'eredita' lasciataci da voi... scusami ma credo tu abbia detto una grande cazzata...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Probabilmente la generazione precedente ha detto le stesse cose di voi...* comunque Persa mi sembra parecchio riduttivo dire queste cose... in fondo si vive l'eredita' lasciataci da voi... scusami ma credo tu abbia detto una grande cazzata...


Certo che si! Secondo me 'sti discorsi li facevano già i Neanderhal..._quelli che ancora non accendevano il fuoco e se magnaveno la carne cruda....quelli che...etc..._


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si! Secondo me 'sti discorsi li facevano già i Neanderhal..._quelli che ancora non accendevano il fuoco e se magnaveno la carne cruda....quelli che...etc..._


Che cazzone..._Ah queste nuove generazioni... palle mosce se non hanno la carne cotta!!! Tze' ai miei tempi si mordevano le bestie con la pelle e ancora vivi..._


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzone..._Ah queste nuove generazioni... palle mosce se non hanno la carne cotta!!! Tze' ai miei tempi si mordevano le bestie con la pelle e ancora vivi..._


_'ste merdine...ai miei tempi entravamo nel culo di uno tirannosauro e gli mangiavamo il fegato...oggi se lo fanno alla veneziana con le cipolline fresche..._


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _'ste merdine...ai miei tempi entravamo nel culo di uno tirannosauro e gli mangiavamo il fegato...oggi se lo fanno alla veneziana con le cipolline fresche..._



_...ai miei tempi le bestie si uccidevano con le mani... vogliono le lance loro... _


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _...ai miei tempi le bestie si uccidevano con le mani... vogliono le lance loro... _


_Ai miei tempi i pupi si divertivano sugli alberi...ora giocano tutto il giorno con queste ruote di pietra..._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> io li vedo convinti di vivere in un mondo che andrà comunque in una direzione precisa senza che loro possano farci nulla e che il loro obiettivo è quello di trovarsi un angolino in cui rifugiarsi





Lettrice ha detto:


> Probabilmente la generazione precedente ha detto le stesse cose di voi... comunque Persa mi sembra parecchio riduttivo dire queste cose... in fondo si vive l'eredita' lasciataci da voi... scusami ma credo tu abbia detto una grande cazzata...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si! Secondo me 'sti discorsi li facevano già i Neanderhal..._quelli che ancora non accendevano il fuoco e se magnaveno la carne cruda....quelli che...etc..._


La generazione precedente alla mia aveva fatto la guerra e la resistenza e qualche ragione per dirlo l'avrebbe avuta ...invece si era rassegnata alla direzione in cui il mondo sembrava dovesse andare ...la mia generazione si è ribellata e ha tentato di dare un'altra direzione ...poi si è fatta imbrigliare in una direzione sbagliata o è rifluita nella direzione in cui aveva nuotato controcorrente...ma era piena di passione... ora non c'è nessuna speranza, ma neanche sogno che si possa cercare di deviare la corrente.
Non era il mio un cercare di fare un rimprovero (probabilmente è responsabilità della generazione dei genitori disillusi dai propri sogni) era una constatazione triste vedendo la tristezza dei giovani che non sognano...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La generazione precedente alla mia aveva fatto la guerra e la resistenza e qualche ragione per dorlo l'avrebbe avuta ...invece si era rassegnata alla direzione in cui il mondo sembrava dovesse andare ...la mia generazione si è ribellata e ha tentato di dare un'altra generazione ...poi si è fatta imbrigliare in una direzione sbagliata o è rifluita nella direzione in cui aveva nuotato controcorrente...ma ora non c'è nessuna speranza, ma neanche sogno che si possa cercare di deviare la corrente.
> Non era il mio un cercare di fare un rimprovero (probabilmente è responsabilità della generazione dei genitori disillusi dai propri sogni) era una constatazione triste vedendo la tristezza dei giovani che non sognano...


Ma non e' vero Persa dai... tua figlia non sogna? Magari non sono i sogni che avevate voi ma sempre sogni sono... forse non abbiamo visto la guerra ne fatto rivoluzioni... pero' siamo i figli della guerra fredda che a 8 anni sentivano bunker antiradiazioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' vero Persa dai... tua figlia non sogna? Magari non sono i sogni che avevate voi ma sempre sogni sono... forse non abbiamo visto la guerra ne fatto rivoluzioni... pero' siamo i figli della guerra fredda che a 8 anni sentivano bunker antiradiazioni


Non vedo sogni e speranze di cambiamento di una società che pure non piace ...ovvio sempre dal mio piccolo osservatorio (che tanto piccolo non è perché vedo anche molti ex alunni...)...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vedo sogni e speranze di cambiamento di una società che pure non piace ...ovvio sempre dal mio piccolo osservatorio (che tanto piccolo non è perché vedo anche molti ex alunni...)...


Ma Persa la societa' e' da tre secoli circa che ha inziato a prendere questa piega... nessuno ha fatto un cippo ed ora a fine corsa carte in tavola... ma guarda queste nuove generazioni come sono smidollate!!!
Le cellule della societa', la famiglia, ha iniziato a boccheggiare 40 anni fa... ora sta a pigliar morfina... cosa ti aspetti da un 16enne che a momenti deve fare genitore ai genitori rincoglioniti e preoccupati piu' di difendere una loro ipotetica liberta', che il diritto sacrosanto del figlio di avere genitori decenti? Di capire la societa' quando non riesce neanche a capire i suoi stessi genitori?
Senza offesa Persa ma credo che la tua generazione abbia fatto piu' casini che bene...


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La generazione precedente alla mia aveva fatto la guerra e la resistenza e qualche ragione per dirlo l'avrebbe avuta ...invece si era rassegnata alla direzione in cui il mondo sembrava dovesse andare ...la mia generazione si è ribellata e ha tentato di dare un'altra direzione ...poi si è fatta imbrigliare in una direzione sbagliata o è rifluita nella direzione in cui aveva nuotato controcorrente...ma era piena di passione... ora non c'è nessuna speranza, ma neanche sogno che si possa cercare di deviare la corrente.
> Non era il mio un cercare di fare un rimprovero (probabilmente è responsabilità della generazione dei genitori disillusi dai propri sogni) era una constatazione triste vedendo la tristezza dei giovani che non sognano...


Piccolo particolare che non citi: le generazioni precedenti alla tua hanno creato il fascismo il nazismo e il bolscevismo....hanno gasato milioni di persone, hanno bombardato Dresda Hiroshima e Nagasaki...questo per tornare solo un poco indietro. 
Altrimenti ricordiamo di più....hanno sterminato streghe, falcidiato indios, massacrato bisonti, schiavizzato l'Africa...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credo che Michela sia sotto i 40 ... *tu non arrivi ai 30*, sbaglio?


con quello che si ciuccia e si fuma non ci arriva davvero


----------

